# Zydex pharmaceuticals accutane



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Anyone used?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Not personally, but a mate has and it really dried him out.

Currently using zydex pro rip (winny and var) and aromasin, have a mate on their pro mass and always use their pct caps and everything is spot on - can't see why accutane wouldn't be just as good


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

resten said:


> Not personally, but a mate has and it really dried him out.
> 
> Currently using zydex pro rip (winny and var) and aromasin, have a mate on their pro mass and always use their pct caps and everything is spot on - can't see why accutane wouldn't be just as good


Thanks mate! I need some more so I might give them a go.

Anyone else used?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Im using them, been on them for around a week. Making me more spotty if anything. Getting little pimples all over.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Leonwales said:


> Im using them, been on them for around a week. Making me more spotty if anything. Getting little pimples all over.


Is weird that it can get worse before getting better, mine did that when i was a kid, not sure reasons though.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Vivid said:


> Is weird that it can get worse before getting better, mine did that when i was a kid, not sure reasons though.


How much did you take? I'm taking 20mg (1 tablet)


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Leonwales said:


> Im using them, been on them for around a week. Making me more spotty if anything. Getting little pimples all over.


Yes they will do at first mate. Infact, you should expect breakouts all the way through the course as Accutane's mode of action is to bring all spots to the surface while drying you out, then once you come off you should be left with just scars.

Going to put an order in for a tub I think as I've just upped my gear and the spots seem to be increasing so I've gone from 60-80mg and now will use 100mg for a while.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

If you're talking about accutane/roaccutane acne tablets.

Don't go near them I've kept the side effects for god knows how long now and I have the worst pains in my joints and muscles are so weak because of it, it completely ****s you up.

Because of it I'm now suffering from depression and anxiety also as I used to go boxing and running etc but cant because of it.

Not worth it at all.

Wish I could go back and stick it out with my spots.


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Just ordered some of this myself, just started pct so give it a week or two my back and chest will get spots, thought I would try this to help, should arrive by Sat morning,


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

Tom-UK said:


> If you're talking about accutane/roaccutane acne tablets.
> 
> Don't go near them I've kept the side effects for god knows how long now and I have the worst pains in my joints and muscles are so weak because of it, it completely ****s you up.
> 
> ...


not true for everyone, sounds like you had a rough time, i was on it from a dermo for 6 months and only thing it did for was cure my acne and dry lips, i was on 80mg a day. ive got scars but would of been alot worse without it


----------



## barb86 (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump... Anymore reviews? I've got a tub till I can get some pharma in. Need2bodybuild how did you find them?


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Worked great for me during pct, dried me up so much it blistered my lips, at 20mg per day for just over a week and a half, that's all I needed as I don't usually get any spots,


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Anymore reviews on this yet?


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

need2bodybuild said:


> Yes they will do at first mate. Infact, you should expect breakouts all the way through the course as Accutane's mode of action is to bring all spots to the surface while drying you out, then once you come off you should be left with just scars.
> 
> Going to put an order in for a tub I think as I've just upped my gear and the spots seem to be increasing so I've gone from 60-80mg and now will use 100mg for a while.


Did you ever use these then mate?


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm interested in this too. Used 60mg per day of research tane during my last pct....Worked great. I can get this brand now at a good price, so i think i will go

ahead with Zydex this time, may even be able to get away with a low dosage on cycle i.e 20mg per day or eod!!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Any good?


----------



## Nesquik (May 14, 2012)

I wouldn't mess around with accutane unless you're getting regular blood tests and liver tests done. I know a few people who've taken it and it's messed them up big time.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

benki11 said:


> Any good?


Identical thread with some more replies here mate;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/236818-zydex-pharmaceuticals-accutane.html


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Got those and don t know what to tell yet , but there is one thing for sure , when I use those "not Rocche" accutane by lips don't get dry , and every time I use Rochhe ones my lips get so dry and cracked every single time !?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ive got a few boxes of ro-accutane pharma left over willing to part with for the right price


----------



## ashmule (Jan 5, 2014)

You still got accutane mate?


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Running 40mg of this per day atm, must say i'm very pleased with how it is working. Back feels very smooth and dry, had like 2 spots since the start of my cycle and they wern't cystic either. Usually by now on test i'd have outbreaks everyday.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

whats zydex like as a lab? iv found away to sorce them. are there many fakes of them atm? whats a good way to tell apart real/fakes?


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Cam93 said:


> whats zydex like as a lab? iv found away to sorce them. are there many fakes of them atm? whats a good way to tell apart real/fakes?


From what i have read on here and seen a few friends results , people seem to really rate Zydex mate. They only do orals at the min but are working on injects to come out in the near future which will be interesting. I would have thought the chances of fakes being around to be slim as they are fairly new, but you never know of course. I'm going to be trying their Tbol soon and their anavar/winny combo later on in spring. People have attached pics up of legit Zydex orals on here mate.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Am thinking of buying this, struggling to find a reliable source for generic.

I tried RXCart accutane though and that was heavily underdosed, as was signature pharma which I also tried. I think the problem is that when you don't suspended tane in oil a lot of it deteriorates. Am guessing Zydex isn't oil caps?

Want to get rid of post cycle acne which I got on deca. I can't even have sex with my girl these days without a breakout all along my chest from the irritation! Tane may have caused this but I'm guessing it's the deca so I want to give it another try. Then it's time to consider blasting and cruising.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone tried Zydex Viagra or cialis ?


----------

